# Northern Panama Frog



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

In the rain forest off the coast of northern panama I found this little guy on the forest floor. No clue what he is.. maybe someone here knows what he is.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Are you messing with us?

Any chance you were on Bastimentos in Bocas del Toro?

It's Dendrobates pumilio.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dendrobates pumilio it looks like


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah Bocas del Toro one of the many islands. I also got a few shots in the forest around red frog beach. Sorry.. I am a noob still and dont know how to sell all the differnt frogs from one another. I thought it was a pumilio but hadent seen any with this pattern on their feet and such small black spots.

I take it this is a pumilio also... 

I remember hearing this is the only place they live... is that true? I remember they wanted to build a hotel on the island that covered with these little guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful find. As far as I know pumilio inhabit Panama and Costa Rica and Nicaragua. The best variability in color morphs occuring in the Bocas del Toro Archipelago.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

D. pumilio as a species range from sourthern Nicaragua down into much of Panama, but the frogs that you are specifically talking about (with that color and pattern) only occur on that island. It's unknown how the development of the island will affect the frogs... pumilio can deal rather well with human development to a degree, better than other species, but it really comes down to how much is too much?

Bastimentos pumilio have a huge amount of variation... the base color can be white to green to yellow to red. Some have just white feet, others have white hind legs up into the body, and as mentioned before, some are completely white. Spotting in just as variable... in shape, size, and amount. While most of the Farm Raised Bastimentos pumilio coming have larger, blotchier spots, like your second photo, many of the bloodlines from before the importation had pattern much more like what your first frog looks like... check out this photo from pumilio.com.


----------

